
6 Mind-Bending Solutions to the Fermi Paradox - ghosh
https://medium.com/@RadioOpenSource/6-mind-bending-solutions-to-the-fermi-paradox-c0f32e47a0f7
======
lotsofmangos
_They are among us and they call themselves Hungarians._

That has to go on a t-shirt.

edit - looking at it this story gets even better. I have heard about the Fermi
paradox loads of times, I can't believe I had never heard of the martians
before -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Martians_%28group%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Martians_%28group%29)

 _" The galaxy of scientific minds, that worked on the liberation of nuclear
power, were really visitors from Mars. They found it difficult to speak
English without an alien accent, which would give them away, and therefore
they chose to pretend to be Hungarian, whose inability to speak any language
but Hungarian without a foreign accent is well known. It would be hard to
check the above statement, because Hungary is so far away."_ \- Fritz
Houtermans

------
troymc
There's a whole _book_ of solutions that people have thought up over the
years:

 _If the Universe Is Teeming with Aliens ... WHERE IS EVERYBODY?: Fifty
Solutions to the Fermi Paradox and the Problem of Extraterrestrial Life_

by Stephen Webb

------
zvrba
... or some others:

7: The universe is larger than our visible light cone. "They" may be "hiding"
outside of our visible universe.

8: (even more mind-bending) "They" are hiding in the dark matter, i.e., they
ARE dark matter :P

A serious question to some scientist: assuming there exsits an alien
civilization that is, say, a million years old, 500 000 ly away, and that they
communicate in the spectrum we can detect. Wouldn't their EM radiation be
overwhelmed ("erased") by star and other activity on its way to earth?

